# Life Difficulties



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Those who are under the impression that life is a bed of roses are disillusioned soon and become victims of depression and frustration. One who faces difficulties with courage and accepts success without letting it go to their head is the one who experiences real happiness, contentment, and peace in life.

Those who think that good times last forever easily succumb to pressure during difficulties. How about you? What challenges are you having right now?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for caring. I'm a little constipated and I wish I could stop peeing on my shoes. I'm going to drink some whisky (courage) to overcome those difficulties, but previous life experience has taught that it'll definitely go to my head. My girlfriend (Catherine Zeta-Jones) keeps playing hard to get by trying to make me to succumb to the pressure of a restraining order, but as long as the whisky lasts and the cops don't find me, I'll be happy and peaceful. So that's 2 out of 3. I'll be content when Cat stops playing hard to get.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Animediniol said:


> ...........................................................
> 
> Those who think that good times last forever easily succumb to pressure during difficulties. How about you? What challenges are you having right now?


I'm 69 years old, dating and own 3 weed trimmers.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I'm 69 years old, dating and own 3 weed trimmers.


Manscaping?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Daisy said:


> Manscaping?


Genius.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm 69 years old, dating and own 3 weed trimmers.


But...can you find all 3?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gdog said:


> But...can you find all 3?


That's why he owns 3 of them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

When I first saw this post, I thought it would be a spam ad for Flomax or a treatment option for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am at work right now and I accidentally sharted in my new pants. I am hoping Lindsay in the cubicle next to me doesn't smell or notice the hershey squirt slowly dribbling down the back of my calf before I go home for the day. 

This is a very challenging situation.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm retired recently, relaxing, and enjoying life like I never have been able to before. 

Who gives a ****


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I want to be like 2ful


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

makes me think of this story (sorry for the pic of a page, but it makes a great point)

I have observed many dissolutioned people over the years and I believe happiness is a choice to a certain extent.

We can choose to roll with the punches or kick up our legs and die.

I choose to be happy.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> I'm retired recently, relaxing, and enjoying life like I never have been able to before.
> 
> Who gives a ****


And you will learn that the longer that you are retired the more you will wonder just why you didn't do it sooner. 

My motto anymore is There is always tomorrow, but if there is no tomorrow what does it matter.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> My motto anymore is There is always tomorrow, but if there is no tomorrow what does it matter.


Dont forget that life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.

Enjoy the time you have!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Dont forget that life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer you get to the end, the faster it goes.
> 
> Enjoy the time you have!


That is why I am headed back to Africa next year in June. I would of went this year but with all this virus stuff there are just way too many regulation and hoops that you need to jump through.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Catherder said:


> When I first saw this post, I thought it would be a spam ad for Flomax or a treatment option for erectile dysfunction.


No, it isn't! 


2full said:


> I'm retired recently, relaxing, and enjoying life like I never have been able to before.
> 
> Who gives a ****


All of us really want to enjoy our lives. I want to retire and enjoy myself also, just a little more and I'll be free as well.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Bax* said:


> I have observed many dissolutioned people over the years and I believe happiness is a choice to a certain extent.
> 
> We can choose to roll with the punches or kick up our legs and die.
> 
> I choose to be happy.


Exactly, happiness is a matter of choice not by chance.



wyogoob said:


> I'm 69 years old, dating and own 3 weed trimmers.


69 years of existence is such a long journey. For that period of years, I am just curious if you were not able to reach out to a counselor?


----------

